# Dylan still needs a home



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dylan was hopefully going to be rehomed on monday, but we found out today that the people who were going to adopt him had already been refused by the RSPCA for mistreating a kitten they got from them, they took the kitten back and wanted it put to sleep as they said it was aggressive, but they apparently teased it a lot,the RSPCA wont let them have another of course , and we have cancelled the rehoming with them so ,they have apparently been asking all local rescues 
I am still trying to rehome him
He would be best suited to someone as an only cat, he is very timid around people and other animals, but not a bad bone in his body, never scratched or been nasty even if frightened


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

He's cute and I really hope that he will get adopted soon.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, unfortunately there are lots of cats in the same situation, people are having to move, sometimes because they cant afford to lie where they are anymore, so lots of animals that are not unwanted but cant go with their owners, besides the ones that are dumped, i can have him here for a short while but not permanantly, as i dont have the room, for him to wander,he will be stuck in one room because hes so timid, i had him with my son for a year, and he wouldnt come out,unless there were no cats in sight


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dylan has settled here for now, but cant keep hm, he is quite a big cat, tall rather than fat, but really needs a home with someone who can give him lots of attention,one to one,then hes very affectionate,
Would suit a person living on their own, not keen on other cats, not in a nasty way,just very timid,lovely nature


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh poor Dylan  and he is so cute.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dylan is still with me and has come out of his shell a lot, hes very affectionate with me, but still nervous of the other cats, 
Had an offer of a home from someone local, but right in the town centre, he needs a garden, he has been out a few btimes ,but will only go out at dusk when he cant see the otherv cats,but he stays in the garden, and only stays out for about an hour, hes lovely, but really needs to be the only cat, 
He has even gone so far as to sit on my knee,i will feel terrible when he goes [if he does] because he trusts me now,and he will be nervous again of another move


----------

